# A Weekend in the Life of an MMA Coach.



## FightHACKS (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey guys, 4 years ago, I left my position with the Federal Government after 18 years to teach Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and coach MMA full-time. 
A lot of people don't realize that teaching and coaching full-time consists of long days, long weeks and very little down time. It's a hustle for sure! 
I decided to shoot some videos about a coaches life. My first was "A Day in the Life" which you can find on my YT channel. The following video is "A Weekend in the Life". 
Part one is a Saturday, part two will be Sunday. 
Just in case any of you had romantic dreams about the Fight Life! 
Oh yeah, I'm currently in Kansas City with one of my female fighters fighting this Saturday for Invicta FC 24!


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 14, 2017)

Good video, kudos to all trainer for committing in coaching full time.
Who was fighting in invicta? Is it live in fightpass?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## FightHACKS (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes it's on Fight Pass. Gabby Romero is her name. We're (she) is fighting Miranda Maverick. 

Also be sure to catch Gabby in EBI at the end of the month also on Fight Pass!


----------



## Pepsiman (Aug 2, 2017)

Cool video, man! Hope you share some more behind-the-scenes stuff in the future!


----------



## FightHACKS (Aug 3, 2017)

Pepsiman said:


> Cool video, man! Hope you share some more behind-the-scenes stuff in the future!


I just posted a couple of "behind the scenes" from Invicta FC 24 and last weekend's EBI 12 The Female Flyweights! 

Glad you enjoy!

You can find them here: www.youtube.com/FightHACKS


----------



## MartiaLee (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice video


----------

